# A BIG Happy 11th B'day to Jesse



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>My little boy has now turned 11 years old today. I'll share some pics taken today. Many people don't believe he is 11 but he really is.</span>







[/img] 







[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img] 
<span style='font-size: 11pt'>The glimmer in his eye is always there. He is a very happy velcro dog and we love him more than anything.
BTW-You would never know that his spine is completely fused together from spondylosis. He was diagnosed with spondylitis when he was 3 months old and for his first year or two he would have a flare up. He's been on supplements his whole life and I feel they have given us much more time with him. He's never ran hard/far but he has always rough housed with all of the other dogs younger than him. He still instigates it with Oakley. She'll be laying down behaving and he'll go over and put a paw on her and then the game begins.</span>
<span style='font-size: 11pt'>We have been blessed to have Jesse in our lives and our family.</span>


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday! Nope he does not look 11.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Handsome
and He does not look 11 at all


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday big boy! He looks great for 11!!!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jesse!!!!







He looks great. Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Jesse! He looks MUCH younger than his years!!!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy birthday, Jesse.








He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Jesse - you are a VERY handsome boy!!! Happy birthday to you!









Wow - he must have good genes - he looks half that age!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 11 Jesse - Sean turned 11 this year too and he says it's not so bad.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

HAPPY 11th JESSE, AND MANY MORE!!!

YOU LOOK GREAT!!!!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

It's obvious you've taken great care of him. Happy 11th!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday!! He looks so young!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy BD handsome, I can't blieve he is 11 yrs old looks half that.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

He looks great!
Happy B-Day to Jesse.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Thank you everyone! Jesse has a special place in our hearts. Everyday is a blessing for us to have him with us.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Nope, doesn't look 11 at all. I think Gracie has more gray in her muzzle at 3 than Jesse does!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy Belated BD!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

A very Happy Belated B Day dear sweet Jesse!








Such a handsome, darling boy who really lights up a room, it is so clear from those photos! HANDSOME lovey-faced special boy! Happy B Day to you, sweet one!


----------

